# N'importe



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*N'importe lequel*

Quel livre veux-tu ?
- N'importe lequel.

Puis-je dire en italien:

Quale libro vuoi? - Non importa quale

*N'importe quoi*


*N'importe quoi m'aiderait.*

Puis-je dire en italien:

Non importa cosa potrebbe aiutarmi.

*N'importe qui*

*N'importe qui peut le faire.*

Puis-je dire:

Non importa chi/chiunque puó farlo.

*N'importe comment* 

*Comment va-t-elle le faire ? N'importe comment*

Puis-je dire en italien:

Come andrà a farlo? A casaccio.

*N'importe où*

Exemple: *Je peux vivre n'importe où*

Puis-je dire:

Posso vivere ovunque/dovunque/da nessun parte

*N'importe quand*

Exemple: *Vous partez bientôt ? Oui, n'importe quand *

Puis-je dire:

Partite tra poco? Si, in qualsiasi momento/non importa quando.


----------



## tie-break

BenVitale said:


> *N'importe lequel*
> 
> Quel livre veux-tu ?
> - N'importe lequel.
> 
> Puis-je dire en italien:
> 
> Quale libro vuoi? - Non importa quale  uno qualunque
> 
> *N'importe quoi qualunque cosa*
> 
> 
> *N'importe quoi m'aiderait.*
> 
> Puis-je dire en italien:
> 
> Non importa cosa potrebbe aiutarmi.  qualunque cosa potrebbe aiutarmi
> 
> *N'importe qui chiunque*
> 
> *N'importe qui peut le faire. *
> 
> Puis-je dire:
> 
> Non importa chi /chiunque puó farlo.
> 
> *N'importe comment *
> 
> *Comment va-t-elle le faire ? N'importe comment*
> 
> Puis-je dire en italien:
> 
> Come andrà a farlo? A casaccio.  in qualunque modo
> 
> *N'importe où*
> 
> Exemple: *Je peux vivre n'importe où*
> 
> Puis-je dire:
> 
> Posso vivere ovunque /dovunque/da nessun parte
> 
> *N'importe quand*
> 
> Exemple: *Vous partez bientôt ? Oui, n'importe quand *
> 
> Puis-je dire:
> 
> Partite tra poco? Si, in qualsiasi momento/non importa quando. Sì, quando vogliamo


----------



## Corsicum

xxx

Pour l’Italien on peut probablement dire aussi ? :
*senza premura* 
A confirmer ?


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Je te remercie tie-break. J'ai cependant quelques questions.

*n'importe qui*

1) Dans le sens où il s' agirait d' une personne quelconque et sans qualité spéciale [Remarque d'usage: généralement péjoratif], on pourrait dire:

Ex: *Ne pas daigner fréquenter n'importe qui*


2) Dans le sens : chacun sans distinction.

Ex: *parler à n'importe qui comme à un familier*

Puis-je dire en italien:

(1) non degnare a frequentare chiunque
(2) parlare a chiunque come a un intimo


----------



## tie-break

BenVitale said:


> *Ne pas daigner fréquenter n'importe qui*
> 
> 
> *parler à n'importe qui comme à un familier*
> 
> Puis-je dire en italien:
> 
> (1) non degnare a frequentare chiunque
> 
> Dans ce cas je dirais plus naturellement : _non è il caso di frequentare il primo che capita. _
> 
> (2) parlare a chiunque come a un intimo una persona di fiducia/un familiare


 
_Un intimo_ ne sonne pas bien en italien. 

Bonne journeé


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Merci!

*N'importe quoi* = qualunque cosa

Dans le cas où c'est: 
(1) une chose quelconque et sans qualité ou intérêt particuliers [Remarque d'usage: généralement péjoratif] 

Ex:
*Tu dis vraiment n'importe quoi* 
Dici veramente qualunque cosa.

(2) une chose indéterminée

Ex:
*N'importe quoi peut vous arriver à n'importe quel moment* 
Qualunque cosa può capitarvi a ognuno momento


----------



## tie-break

BenVitale said:


> Merci!
> 
> *N'importe quoi* = qualunque cosa
> 
> Dans le cas où c'est:
> (1) une chose quelconque et sans qualité ou intérêt particuliers [Remarque d'usage: généralement péjoratif]
> 
> Ex:
> *Tu dis vraiment n'importe quoi*
> Dici veramente qualunque cosa.
> 
> (2) une chose indéterminée
> 
> Ex:
> *N'importe quoi peut vous arriver à n'importe quel moment*
> Qualunque cosa può capitarvi in ogni momento


----------



## underhouse

BenVitale said:


> Merci!
> 
> *N'importe quoi* = qualunque cosa
> 
> Dans le cas où c'est:
> (1) une chose quelconque et sans qualité ou intérêt particuliers [Remarque d'usage: généralement péjoratif]
> 
> Ex:
> *Tu dis vraiment n'importe quoi*
> Dici veramente qualunque cosa.


 
Qui non sono d'accordo con Stefano:

In francese, "dire n'importe quoi" è un'espressione che vuol dire:

_parlare a vanvera_
_dire delle stupidaggini/sciocchezze/fesserie/ecc._


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*N'importe qui, sauf lui*

Est-ce en italien: *Chiunque, eccetto lui.*

*N'importe quoi, sauf ...* .......... qualunque cosa, eccetto ...
*N'importe où, sauf ...* ............ ovunque, eccetto ...
*N'importe quand, sauf ...* ....... quando voglio/vogliamo, eccetto ...
*N'importe comment, sauf ...* ... in qualunque modo, eccetto ...
*N'importe lequel, sauf ...* ....... uno qualunque, eccetto


----------



## tie-break

BenVitale said:


> *N'importe qui, sauf lui*
> 
> Est-ce en italien: *Chiunque, eccetto lui.*
> 
> *N'importe quoi, sauf ...* .......... qualunque cosa, eccetto ...
> *N'importe où, sauf ...* ............ ovunque, eccetto ...
> *N'importe quand, sauf ...* ....... quando voglio/vogliamo, eccetto ...
> *N'importe comment, sauf ...* ... in qualunque modo, eccetto ...
> *N'importe lequel, sauf ...* ....... uno qualunque, eccetto


 
C'est parfait


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Merci tie-break,

Dans le sens :

*(1) en tout lieu indifféremment*

Ex: *partir n'importe où à l'aventure*

Partire ovunque all'avventura 

*(2) en un lieu indéterminé*

Ex : *je veux bien déjeuner n'importe où, ça m'est égal.*

Voglio bene pranzare ovunque non me ne importa


----------

